

Any HN users worried about coming bandwidth caps effecting your businesses? - quoderat
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/josh-silver/internet-overcharging-the_b_198095.html

======
basscadet
Please look up the definition of "effect" and contrast it with the definition
of "affect".

And, in answer to your question, no.

~~~
quoderat
Sorry, don't care about the artificial distinction. Know it probably better
than you, and don't care at all.

And if you don't care about it effecting your business, then you are an
entrepreneur who needs to wake up.

~~~
basscadet
Look, you seem like a nice person, but you're coming on too strong. Why would
I hire you when you come on so strong?

